# POWER lead / distribution



## JTStingray-CE (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello All,

Looking for some feedback and insights on this part of my installation. I am installing about a 700 watt audio system and also completely unrelated house battery (lithium) that will be for off-grid purposes. I had already made calculations and run a 4 gauge power lead for house battery. Now with audio system install, I am trying to decide if I should run another 4 gauge direct to starter battery to be dedicated to amp, or if I should just do a singe 1/0 lead to a distribution block which can feed both audio and house battery needs.

I would prefer doing the later to keep it clean but I don't want to bring on any other potential issues with interference, competition for power. My thoughts are that if the wiring is sized right, it would be the same as independent runs direct to battery. Anyone have some input on this? 

Yet another consideration I was making was to wirer the amp to the house battery. Would be a shorter run, and I would think cleaner power, but not sure of potential up / downsides. If I did this, I would likely wire in an OEM aux switch (Jeep) to program the on and off sequence and have the ability to turn on without car running if so desired. To head off one possible downside with this option, the house battery and starter battery, will be directly linked with common grounds, so I don't see any potential problems there. 

Please and thanks
JTGray-CE


----------



## TomV (Nov 17, 2020)

I've been thinking about adding a second battery for a system that I plan to install in my 89 Mustang next summer. Being a prior boat owner, I was thinking of using a standard marine battery isolator and manual switch... however I recently stumbled upon this solution. I like that they charge independently, yet I could combine them if the engine battery got too low.

Add-A-Battery Kit - 120A


----------



## TomV (Nov 17, 2020)

Actually, I do see one problem with the device I pointed out. It appears it's only designed for up to a 120A alternator. I'm currently running a 170A in my Mustang, but it might work for some folks.

This might be a better option.
500 Amp magnetic latching relay


----------

